# Lightest spokes???



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Come on fellow Weight Weenies what is the lightest spoke out there? I use Ti spokes on most of my bikes but when I do my Niner wheel rebuild I'm going after something really sick. The spoke websites are usually off so I would love some firsthand real world weights. Pics on scales would be sweet. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I have always used Sapim CX-Ray spokes at $4 weigh: (64 pcs x 260 mm lg) 272 g.

But just learned of the ridiculous $8/each which are $4 more= $300 (tx in) MORE.

Sapim SuperSpokes weigh: (64 pcs x 260 mm lg) 231 g

Super Spokes | Sapim

Some think I'm crazy at $1 to drop a gram value. You'd be a maaad man with a killer wheelset. Be cheaper to switch up yer hoops or hubs depending what yer running.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm doing a whole wheel build. I'm changing every single component on my 13.91lb Niner and modifying the frame and fork. The wheels will be Stans Valor rims, Extrlite hubs and Ti or Sapim Super spokes. Should be around 1080g for the new set. Thanks WickedLite.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Lightest? I guess Pillar X-TRA lite Ti at 2.6 g (260 mm) or Mega Lite SS in steel 3.5 gr, I'll build my next wheelset with Megalite's.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Guess you got it so baaaad it's good bro. That's pretty dang lite and it's a 29er?

Do tell... moding the frame and fork?

I feel so heavy now. lol 
1150g CarboCamber wheelset and 17.1 lbs bike. Mind you front suspension, 2x10 29er.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a wheelset built with Sapim Super spokes, new style Tune Prince/Princess, Sapim polyax Alum. nipples and Alpine rims (330 & 337 grams ). I wanted to go with a non race day rim, so I passed on the Podium MMX.
I didn't weigh just the spokes so not much help there. Total weight was 1196 grams, 1220 grams taped with valves.
No issue's with the spokes so far. At the time I paid $6.30 per Super spoke.


----------



## Woz (Jan 11, 2006)

Lightest spoke is the Ti Pillar X-tra light. However it uses a 13g nipple which means it isn't compatible with some rims which require unique internal nipples that aren't available in internal styles. 

The next lightest would be either the Sapim SuperSpoke or Sapim CxSuper. The CxSuper is a bladed version of the Superspoke. Both of these use a 15g nipple which again can cause problems with rims that require internal nipples.

Next lightest spoke would be the Pillar Megalite. It uses a 14g nipple making it the lightest with a standard 2.0 end. 

After that it's a toss up between Sapim Laser, Sapim CxRay, DT Aerolite and DT Revolution. (Revolutions are available with either a 1.8 or 2.0 end making the 1.8 version lighter than the others in this list.)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. A Texan friend of mine was in Fairwheel today Woz, Tony Brand. The Ti spokes I use are 14 gauge and 3.8g a piece. I forgot to say that they need to be straight pull for Extralite hubs. Whoops!

WickedLite I'm sending the frame and fork off to Calfee to have them hand sand off all of the paint. They said you cannot believe how much paint is on an Air 9 Carbon.

Here is a shot of the bike now and a couple of me beating it up. Smoothly of course.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it looks like the Pillar X-Tra Lite Ti may be a winner. They come in straight pull and Black Ti. I'm doing the entire bike Black or raw carbon to be all stealthy.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

stealthy sounds brilliant... a few a9c frames have developed cracks - Calfee would be able to sort that out for you at the same time 

best
alex


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. On paper the new wheelset is 1048g with tape and valves so I'm pretty excited. I tired to sell my frame and fork so that I could start with a WAY lighter base but I couldn't so I'll have to settle for a bike in the 11lb. range. ;-)


----------



## Woz (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Matt, Tony mentioned you the other day, so it's nice to put someone to the stories. 

If you decide you want the Pillar spokes let me know as I don't know of anyone that stocks them, but I need to place an order with them in the next couple weeks and can add yours to my order.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Woz I'm doing Extralite hubs on Stans Valor carbon rims but I don't know what lengths I need yet or how many holes the Rim only options will come with. The full wheelset will be 24h F and 28h R but they may do a 32h version for rim only sales. I will probably end up with the 24 and 28 if I can. (lighter)


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

mattkock said:


> Stans Valor carbon rims


are they going to be available seperately?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

They said that after the full wheelset is out for a while they will do just Valor rims. That's what Tiffany Koziatek said. So now I wait.

I guess I could buy the whole wheelset and rebuild them but then I'd have a useless 24 and 28 hole hubset. :-(


----------

